# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Bin Laden is BACK!

## Flagg

.... kind of. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI8RH...ture=topvideos

Supposed tape of recent Bin Laden ramblings. Allah Akbar, etc.

----------


## D7M

***Gets popcorn and waits for Mooseman***

----------


## Kratos

derka derka derka jihad mohammad jihad derka allah derka derka

----------


## Mooseman33

dammit man, this guy just wont die...

everytime i hear or see Allah Akbar i want to go to the local mosque and blow the fvking thing up.
why cant we kill this fvk already...

----------


## Nicotine

a friend of mine owns a 3 bay car garage.....and next door, is a mosque

****ers park 10 cars infront of his bay doors, the litter, they block customers vehicles in the lot - after a notice given to the mosque about it.

so, last week he had 10 cars towed off the lot. since then, he's gotten threatening calls, and a busted window.

yet they can interfere with his business for months on end , but that's ok...

ugh

----------


## stevey_6t9

man these scum fuks are still going

----------


## MaNiCC

> a friend of mine owns a 3 bay car garage.....and next door, is a mosque
> 
> ****ers park 10 cars infront of his bay doors, the litter, they block customers vehicles in the lot - after a notice given to the mosque about it.
> 
> so, last week he had 10 cars towed off the lot. since then, he's gotten threatening calls, and a busted window.
> 
> yet they can interfere with his business for months on end , but that's ok...
> 
> ugh


tell him to throw pork all over the joint

----------


## FranciscoG

To the OP,

How the fvck is Bin LAyIden still alive?

How?

I mean the mvtherfvcker makes more tapes than Tupok (for anyone that claims he is dead)

Ali Caiiida´s #2 has been killed 30+ times already.

Sadam whosain, found a whole, and I must say his last vid was sexy.

----------


## dangerous dan

lol no1 will find him...end of.

----------


## dangerous dan

> tell him to throw pork all over the joint


 :LOL: 

x2

----------


## FranciscoG

> lol no1 will find him...end of.


LOL... Its like a gangster rap company

#4 been killed 40 times
#3 been killed 30 times

They set up shop in Paki and Iraq... When they blow shit up they brag about for thier rep. I mean come on.

----------


## dangerous dan

:LOL: 

youve lost me  :Hmmmm:

----------


## FranciscoG

Hell I bet the mvtherfvker has made more tapes than Tupok

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

> derka derka derka jihad mohammad jihad derka allah derka derka


Smart A$$ Mother Fu*cker.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> derka derka derka jihad mohammad jihad derka allah derka derka


ahhhh durka durka muhammed kakalash

----------


## urbanbody

> To the OP,
> 
> How the fvck is Bin LAyIden still alive?
> 
> How?
> 
> I mean the mvtherfvcker makes more tapes than Tupok (for anyone that claims he is dead)
> 
> Ali Caiiida´s #2 has been killed 30+ times already.
> ...


LOL 
Bin Laden is Tupac

----------


## FranciscoG

^IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII knew it.^

----------


## Hate Being Small

I saw bin laden yesterday squatting 80 kg

----------


## FranciscoG

Did he put out another tap while he was squatting?

----------


## youngerlion

> dammit man, this guy just wont die...
> 
> everytime i hear or see Allah Akbar i want to go to the local mosque and blow the fvking thing up.
> why cant we kill this fvk already...


every time i read hate like this i want to go out and choke the nearest fat pigment impaired bigot. I really hope you die. people like you are a retard and pollutant to the world and progress will never happen with shit like you and the ones who agree with and raised you polluting the media and net with blatant ignorance and bigotry.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

> dammit man, this guy just wont die...
> 
> everytime i hear or see Allah Akbar i want to go to the local mosque and blow the fvking thing up.
> why cant we kill this fvk already...


why cant we blow up the local mosk?? thats the real question

----------


## youngerlion

why cant i blow up my local church? (sarcasm) A christian man did kill a doctor at service a bit ago. my brother was shot by a christian ( he is christian himself) while feeding his cat at his house. maybe he should stop his college education and kill as many christians as possible... 
what kind of retards would put something like this on the net. this site is getting sad. maybe you hating bastards should put your hate behind you and get some education in your life. religious and racial bigotry seems to be a big motivating factor for a mass of you. put that hate towards something positive. killing people and this ignorance is getting us nowhere.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

fvk it kill the christians too, i dont kare

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o

----------


## youngerlion

we preach that racism and prejudice doesn't exist... lol.. what a shame. you ignoramuses are all in the closet with your prejudicial motivations now. your balls are in a vice grip and you get on the net to vent and spread hate. get a life. go read a book. go get some non-bias educational sources in your life besides... your fixed news does not count.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

I'm not venting, I dont vent but If you want to have an intelligent convo about religion and prejedice I'm down

btw watch the video

----------


## youngerlion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYW2xXxFVtU
bill maher is awesome. leave the fairy tales alone people

----------


## youngerlion

> I'm not venting, I dont vent but If you want to have an intelligent convo about religion and prejedice I'm down
> 
> btw watch the video


i have seen it many times and i respect carlin and i can respect your view point but killing people is not the way to help bro.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

you said kill as many christians as possible....

im indifferent, everyone dies

----------


## youngerlion

> you said kill as many christians as possible....
> 
> im indifferent, everyone dies


that was sarcasm as i stated. but take it how your limited paradigm allows. pm me if you would like a breakdown

----------


## Mooseman33

> every time i read hate like this i want to go out and choke the nearest fat pigment impaired bigot. *I really hope you die.* people like you are a retard and pollutant to the world and progress will never happen with shit like you and the ones who agree with and raised you polluting the media and net with blatant ignorance and bigotry.


the simple fact that u defend a scum bag, lowlife, murder like osama is just fvking funny to me.

u say u hope i die, and u call me trash...
i have become very tired of u attacking me, now u are wishing death on me, and u say this site is getting sad, no it is trash like u that brings this site down...

i edited my post cause this piece of trash is not worth my time..............

----------


## sigman roid

And all this because of Tupac

----------


## FranciscoG

Fvcken Tupac.

He put another tap out saying climate change is all the fault of US and blaw blaw blaw...

----------


## Mooseman33

Pac, its all his fault...

----------


## youngerlion

> the simple fact that u defend a scum bag, lowlife, murder like osama is just fvking funny to me.
> 
> u say u hope i die, and u call me trash...
> i have become very tired of u attacking me, now u are wishing death on me, and u say this site is getting sad, no it is trash like u that brings this site down...
> 
> i edited my post cause this piece of trash is not worth my time..............


i defended no one. i said that you were uneducated shit who has nothing but unfounded hate in your life. anyone could have made that video. and i do not give a ****. I do not support murder by christians or muslims. im saying that you and those like you are uneducated trash who needs hate and prejudice to define themselves. I mean what if i just started really educating you. 
gd them americans . played both sides in every war until it become more profitable to support a particular side. and their whole history is based upon imperialistic hate and greed... Your biggest inventions are stolen technology, weapons, and exploitation of labor.You have to have an enemy to define your existence. education is bias in your society and as long as you have a perceived enemy; you feel comforted.(because without hate you would just be another sun-missed cock sucker) if its not natives. its blacks. if its not blacks. its mexicans. if not mexicans. its communist. if its not communist. its muslims. get a life

----------


## ranging1

> i defended no one. i said that you were uneducated shit who has nothing but unfounded hate in your life. anyone could have made that video. and i do not give a ****. I do not support murder by christians or muslims. im saying that you and those like you are uneducated trash who needs hate and prejudice to define themselves. I mean what if i just started really educating you. 
> gd them americans . *played both sides in every war until it become more profitable to support a particular side. and their whole history is based upon imperialistic hate and greed...* Your biggest inventions are stolen technology, weapons, and exploitation of labor.You have to have an enemy to define your existence. education is bias in your society and as long as you have a perceived enemy; you feel comforted.(because without hate you would just be another sun-missed cock sucker) if its not natives. its blacks. if its not blacks. its mexicans. if not mexicans. its communist. if its not communist. its muslims. get a life



lol though i may not like the way you argue your point, you do raise some valid ones

good point which ive highlighted

but i also have to ask what exactly do you believe? i mean its easy to critisize mistakes and what people do, but its alot harder to create a better point

----------


## ranging1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYW2xXxFVtU
> bill maher is awesome. leave the fairy tales alone people


lol good video

----------


## PT

> every time i read hate like this i want to go out and choke the nearest fat pigment impaired bigot. I really hope you die. people like you are a retard and pollutant to the world and progress will never happen with shit like you and the ones who agree with and raised you polluting the media and net with blatant ignorance and bigotry.


 
the next time i get a complaint about you posting something like this your gone

----------


## youngerlion

> the next time i get a complaint about you posting something like this your gone


lol. i love how you can talk about blowing up muslims and other minorities on this site. and the same fag has mentioned killing me personally on many occasions but you want to kick me. go ahead. i can create a new account and still spread facts with ease. if you just ended all the bs and flame speech as a whole against racial and religious minorities it would be fair.... but noooo. lets boot the guy with an opinion thats intelligent, researched, and to the contrary of all the racist you are obviously down with. like i said . fvck you. do what you do. i will be back with a new account and the same anti hate message.

----------


## Mooseman33

u speak of anti hate message but u argue hate with hate.
u can hate me for my views, thats fine this is the single greatest country in the world, USA where we give each person the right to feel and speak their views.

all u do is attack my views, but u have yet to give urs.
i am a man, and i realize and understand my views offend some, but i like all other Americans have that right. plus i am honest, i do not hide behind some anti hate message u pretend to preach..
u say u want to murder me in PM, u say u want me to die, so i ask where is the anti hate.

im done with you until u explain what u stand for, what u believe in.
oh wait, ur going to be banned for ur post before...

nice speaking with you...

----------


## stevey_6t9

youngerlion is bin laden

----------


## Ernst

Bye. 

Makes no sense to call religion a fairy tale for dopes and then defend them and attack others. You can always go back to Cuba where it's okay to tell people how think and what to say, Che. And I didn't decide to be anyone's enemy.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

> that was sarcasm as i stated. but take it how your* limited paradigm* allows. pm me if you would like a *breakdown*


Limited paradigm???

oh dont you sound intelligent

breakdown of what? what are you going to breakdown, ur not scared to of getting kicked off ( i dont think anyone is btw ) but break it down.

But let me remind you

a) u dont know what I believe

b) u stated...*every time i read hate like this i want to go out and choke the nearest fat pigment impaired bigot. I really hope you die. people like you are a retard and pollutant to the world and progress will never happen with shit like you and the ones who agree with and raised you polluting the media and net with blatant ignorance and bigotry.* 

that statement clearly illustrates your limited paradigm

u think bigots run the media? u dumbass.

u think bigots are colorblind and fat? okay limited paradigm proven.

progress will never happen because of bigotry? all of my progress is fueled by racism (amongst other things, but thats a big one). and that goes both ways.

u also stated...
*what kind of retards would put something like this on the net. this site is getting sad. maybe you hating bastards should put your hate behind you and get some education in your life. religious and racial bigotry seems to be a big motivating factor for a mass of you. put that hate towards something positive. killing people and this ignorance is getting us nowhere.* 

c) y dont u quit hatin'...limited paradigm proven again...

d) people are always going to get killed over race and religion, ITS NEVER GUNA CHANGE!!!! THATS LIFE!!!! limited paradigm proven once more...

U went on to say...
*we preach that racism and prejudice doesn't exist... lol.. what a shame. you ignoramuses are all in the closet with your prejudicial motivations now. your balls are in a vice grip and you get on the net to vent and spread hate. get a life. go read a book. go get some non-bias educational sources in your life besides... your fixed news does not count.* 

e) i dont preach that

f) I let everyone know about my "prejudicial motivations"... not in the closet with that

g) i dont get on the net to spread hate.... and most of the members on this forum wouldnt even be talking that shit if it wasn't for your " ignoramus" statements.

h) what book(s) would YOU sugest

i) I dont claim the news, i know it's fixed, and not in MY favor either.

also stated by u...
*bill maher is awesome*

j) media is fixed too, and u want to praise bill maher... limited paradigm proven again and again...

you didn't stop there...
*i defended no one. i said that you were uneducated shit who has nothing but unfounded hate in your life. anyone could have made that video. and i do not give a ****. I do not support murder by christians or muslims. im saying that you and those like you are uneducated trash who needs hate and prejudice to define themselves. I mean what if i just started really educating you. 
gd them americans . played both sides in every war until it become more profitable to support a particular side. and their whole history is based upon imperialistic hate and greed... Your biggest inventions are stolen technology, weapons, and exploitation of labor.You have to have an enemy to define your existence. education is bias in your society and as long as you have a perceived enemy; you feel comforted.(because without hate you would just be another sun-missed cock sucker) if its not natives. its blacks. if its not blacks. its mexicans. if not mexicans. its communist. if its not communist. its muslims. get a life*

k) how do u know that we are uneducated?

l) what makes you so educated?

m) you keep saying "*Your* biggest inventions" and "*You* have to have an enemy" and "*your* society"... were u born in america???
I was born here but I dont claim to be an american, im just a person living in america, and i dont support the governments (or the people that control the government) decisions. but I still live here and so do u and for this country to thrive and survive we (everybody) need to understand that the killing that is going on because of race and religion will never stop and america as a whole needs to move foward accordingly.

n) america is NOT the only country that kills over race and religion....I have proven your "limited paradigm" quite extensively and I'm not even going on to the rest of what you said because honestly I really dont care enough to continue

YOU ARE A RETARD AND JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE SOME KNOWLEDGE OF WHAT IS GOING ON IN THE WOULD DOES NOT MAKE YOU IDEAS AND STATEMENTS CORRECT... YOU SIR HAVE A LIMITED PARADIGM

EAT SHIT YOUNGERLION

Sincerely,
MONEY AND MASS

----------


## FranciscoG

I heard Benny Layden and GW Bush are starting a make for reality TV show together.

It called dumb ass couldnt catch a 6´2´´ arab on kiney dialisis.

----------


## youngerlion

> u speak of anti hate message but u argue hate with hate.
> u can hate me for my views, thats fine this is the single greatest country in the world, USA where we give each person the right to feel and speak their views.
> 
> all u do is attack my views, but u have yet to give urs.
> i am a man, and i realize and understand my views offend some, but i like all other Americans have that right. plus i am honest, i do not hide behind some anti hate message u pretend to preach..
> u say u want to murder me in PM, u say u want me to die, so i ask where is the anti hate.
> 
> im done with you until u explain what u stand for, what u believe in.
> oh wait, ur going to be banned for ur post before...
> ...


u were the first to speak of murder and a gun. im glad you wanna hide behind your computer screens and the moderators suck your dick because they agree with your unintelligible viewpoints. there was no hate in my speech until you took it to that level and like i said. bring it on bitch. like i said. new account. same idea. they cannot delete every account. if they made a universal ban against flame speech maybe we could get back to what the forum is suppose to be about but until then. i will continue. and you can get on your knees to that pvssy

----------


## youngerlion

> I heard Benny Layden and GW Bush are starting a make for reality TV show together.
> 
> It called dumb ass couldnt catch a 6´2´´ arab on kiney dialisis.


I really hope English is your second language and if so. please learn better English before chiming into debates of a higher level then see spot run.

----------


## youngerlion

> youngerlion is bin laden


If i was. I would blow up all of the south first.starting with mooses house while he watches me **** his mom in the ass with no ky while screaming Hallelujah.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> If i was. I would blow up all of the south first.starting with mooses house while he watches me **** his mom in the ass with no ky while screaming Hallelujah.


ok mate ur taking it to far. everyones tough on the internet these days, your just anothe rkeyboard warrior

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> If i was. I would blow up all of the south first.starting with mooses house while he watches me **** his mom in the ass with no ky while screaming Hallelujah.


 :Jawdrop: 

Wow.

 :Jawdrop: ....

That was intense.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> I would blow up all of the south first.


Man it's a shame you're an American.

Let alone from Oklahoma..

So much hate against the states which lie just below you  :Hmmmm:

----------


## youngerlion

> Man it's a shame you're an American.
> 
> Let alone from Oklahoma..
> 
> So much hate against the states which lie just below you


 i was in oklahoma when i started this forum a couple years ago going to school for my degree in psych. which i completed. now i am in this redneck hell hole called texas getting my masters. oklahoma can be apart of the blown up south i refer to. they are considered the south as well. i feel like i went back in time to the sixties. segregation and all. have a lovely day. tell mooses mom i said hello. :Asskiss:

----------


## youngerlion

> ok mate ur taking it to far. everyones tough on the internet these days, your just anothe rkeyboard warrior


funny how you pussies never say anything to minorities like this in person. i believe you are the ***** who should be grateful for this internet to hide behind,. i am the the same man in person bro. bet you money your ***** ass tucks your bigot dick in public and says nothing to my beautiful brown face.

----------


## youngerlion

actually. I am from the east coast. was completing my psych degree and competing in oklahoma. i am now in this hell hole called texas getting my masters. tell mooses moms i said hello and oklahoma can burn with the rest of the south.

----------


## youngerlion

> ok mate ur taking it to far. everyones tough on the internet these days, your just anothe rkeyboard warrior


i would be the same in person bro. can you say the same . more then likely no. you would tuck your bigot dick and keep quiet if you saw my beautiful brown face in public. thank goodness for the net for you. i am the same man without it. most of you could never say the same.

----------


## youngerlion

> ok mate ur taking it to far. everyones tough on the internet these days, your just anothe rkeyboard warrior


I am from the east coast. i was completing a psych degree and competing in Ok. now i live in this hell hole called texas finishing my masters. its like traveling back in time into a sixties movie. segregation and all. I would be the same man in person with the same shit to say . you internet bigots tuck your balls in-between your legs and would say nothing to my beautiful brown face in public. You must get a testosterone boost from the keyboard. keep stroking pvssy. tell mooses moms i said hello :Asskiss:

----------


## ranging1

> I am from the east coast.* i was completing a psych degree* and competing in Ok. now i live in this hell hole called texas finishing my masters. its like traveling back in time into a sixties movie. segregation and all. I would be the same man in person with the same shit to say . you internet bigots tuck your balls in-between your legs and would say nothing to my beautiful brown face in public. You must get a testosterone boost from the keyboard. keep stroking pvssy. tell mooses moms i said hello


lol WAS???

let me guess, you realised you couldnt be ur own psychiatrist?

----------


## PT

young lion is a low life loser and if i was president for a day i would ship his punk ass the hell out of this country. hopefully he is standing next to osama bin laden and the rest of the al-qaeda and taliban pukes when we drop an atomic bomd on there heads.

----------


## marcus300

> young lion is a low life loser and if i was president for a day i would ship his punk ass the hell out of this country. hopefully he is standing next to osama bin laden and the rest of the al-qaeda and taliban pukes when we drop an atomic bomd on there heads.


I love it when a plan comes together........... :Smilie:

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

ur unable to reply to my post??? Y? all u kud do wuz sind mi a pm saaing that i dont uz proper gramuh? how u like dis shit?

like i said in the pm I sent you, this is a forum not a business proposal...

its not like i need to be grammaticly correct to get my point across.

HOOK 'EM HORNS



oh and you talk about segregation in oklahoma and texas...

let me tell u sumpin homie,,,, da monorities that are segragated, segragate them selves.

they are the ones you can accuse of not being grammaticly correct

where in texas r u? 

i live right in the heart of dallas, right in the middle of the fuggin merryachie and gunshots... and b4 that, i lived on the SE and SW sides of OKC.

i bet i know ur punk ass...

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

what kinda brown are u?

im guessing ur derka derka....

am i right?

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

oh and if any one wants to buy a shirt send me a PM

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

just for the record i dont hate arabs or pakastanies or any of the middle eastern nationalities 

i got a buddy "reza" he's pakastanie and cool as hell he goes around yellin WHITE POWER and shit its funny

my IT guy is also from india or sumthin and he's cool as hell too, he will be talking to me and he sounds a little derka derka when he talks so to make sure im paying attention he'll throw a derka derka in a sentence just to see if I notice and we always crack-up laughin

everybody should be comfortable with race and be able to joke about sterotypes ITS FUNNY!

people like you are the ones slowing down from progressing, because you keep getting pissed when someone make an overgeneralized statement...

GET OVER IT!!!

----------


## TITANIUM

Take it easy Moose.

This guy is not worth it.

Best

T

----------


## TITANIUM

> just for the record i dont hate arabs or pakastanies or any of the middle eastern nationalities 
> 
> i got a buddy "reza" he's pakastanie and cool as hell he goes around yellin WHITE POWER and shit its funny
> 
> my IT guy is also from india or sumthin and he's cool as hell too, he will be talking to me and he sounds a little derka derka when he talks so to make sure im paying attention he'll throw a derka derka in a sentence just to see if I notice and we always crack-up laughin
> 
> everybody should be comfortable with race and be able to joke about sterotypes ITS FUNNY!
> 
> people like you are the ones slowing down from progressing, because you keep getting pissed when someone make an overgeneralized statement...
> ...


I'm out of town on business, and I open up the computer and this thread shows up.

I think everyone knows where I stand on things and crap like this thread turned into.

I'm with Money and Mass on this one.

Youn lion or who ever you are, are dangling by a thread bro.

Your rediculous..............

Best

T

----------


## Mooseman33

lion-
u bring up my mother, wow u really are anti-hate.
ur just like all the other camel jocky who claim to be about one thing while their actions do the exact opposite.
as i said im done with you, if ur so tough, im real easy to find man.

but i will say one thing, and u tell me how this is for hate; i can only hope that when u r brother was shot, he suffered, and i hope he will never be the same, i hope he is now left with some horrible handicap..

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

OH!

----------


## dangerous dan

lol so this is what iv been missing!!!!

DAMN!! 

I HATE EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
















































JK  :Big Grin:

----------


## PT

> youngerlion is bin laden


 
i agree. lets call in an air strike. a patriot missle right thru his bedroom window sounds about right

----------


## Flagg



----------


## Mooseman33

gee i wonder who blackpower is?

how do u call someone a biggot or racist while u use racist words urself.

"cracker".

that all u say...

fake

----------


## PT

he already got banned once today. i hate racist fuks like black power. oh well, he will be gone soon

----------


## PT

he has 2 accounts but there all going to be banned soon. i will just delete his posts as he puts them up because he is not welcomed here

----------


## PT

ahhh, did your post dissapear

----------


## stevey_6t9

a dose of team america would do the job

----------


## boz

Bin laden and i go way back.

Really is a nice guy once u blow up something.

----------


## FranciscoG

Back to the subject:

If Benny Layden had to pick a song at the start of each Ali Kayda vid what would it be?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnWLw2-xRDg


The Real Slim Shady, I am back....


LOL

----------


## FranciscoG

This thread reminding me why I never miss Texas. Such open minded people.
A state in which the latin male, the middle eastern male, the pakistani male, afgan male, of hell for that matter the male from spain, east europe (I am forgetting a few here)

Are all looked at terroists by many. ¨Hell they all look the same¨

I will never forget the dat after the Okie city bombing... ¨It must be one of them¨

The way I look at it, did not like it, packed up my shit and left, Can´t be any happier.

----------


## FranciscoG

I am gonna vent one more time:

I got a persian friend, he is still in Dallas also names Reza, he and I practiced at the same hospital for years.

So after 9/11 he got a bunch of looks and everyone asked the guy where he was from and of course he would respond, and of course he would get even worst looks.

He is a jew and persians are not arabs. But hell in Texas it really didn´t matter.

----------


## PT

I think that's a racist comment itself to catorgize an entire state the way you did. What makes you different then the people you don't like my man? Your upset that people look down on all Arabs because of the few bad apples then you do the same thing. Your no better then the few texans you dislike

----------


## FranciscoG

> I think that's a racist comment itself to catorgize an entire state the way you did.
> 
> *I did not state the whole state. I stated by many. I never used the words the whole state... Look at my post and you can see exact what I wrote*
> 
> What makes you different then the people you don't like my man? Your upset that people look down on all Arabs because of the few bad apples then you do the same thing. Your no better then the few texans you dislike
> 
> *Again I did not make that point*


I am not Arab,


The point that I made and here again read my post. Is that many look at:

*A state in which the latin male, the middle eastern male, the pakistani male, afgan male, of hell for that matter the male from spain, east europe (I am forgetting a few here)

Are all looked at terroists by many. ¨Hell they all look the same¨

I will never forget the dat after the Okie city bombing... ¨It must be one of them¨*


My point and I will stand on that point is simple.

I am a latin male. I have the same skin tone and hair color as an arab. I am not an arab.

If you believe that people in Texas did not look at people of my compliction in that light, you simply did not walk in my shoes.

----------


## PT

i do belive some people in texas may of looked at you differently even though texas has a huge amount of mexican and latin american people but thats not my point. my point is you cant judge an entire state by a few bad ones. i personally hate bin laden and the rest of his following but that dosnt mean i hate the entire country of saudi arabia.

----------


## FranciscoG

Lets start another thread and discuss if and how other minorities (immigrants and others that look like middle easterns) are effected by issues that arabs have caused.

----------


## arejay

i'm sitting here reading through this and i gotta say its quite funny. serious mfer's like younglion need to get a sense of humor. most of us when we say this are seriously joking b/c it is a touchy matter. now i feel the same about bin laden and used to jsut want to waste them all. after having my chances, marines, i learned alot about their culture and they are jsut like us, trying to get by without problems. now their are the "troubled", or "extremists" but we all have them. US timmy mcveigh, US Army if im right. Took things to far and blows up a building in OK. 

sum this up TAKE A FVCKIN chill pill and laugh

----------


## BgMc31

As a black man, I'm glad someone else is getting blamed for shit!!! LOL!!!

But leave it to the white guys on this forum to find a way to blame the black man (Tupac)!!! LOL!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!

Lighten up fellas!!! Bin Laden owns a couple 7/11's outside Detroit!!!

----------

